# Fish tank on a Float home...lol



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

ok so i may be looking at buying a float home...

i know the obvious answer is dont put your fish tank on it...

my question is, how much stress does it put on if the weight is continously shifting in the tank? 

i would have to keep water level atleast an inch below the top.

and do tanks just end up shattering or slowly spring a leak when they are stressed due to an uneven load?

how many people have experience with a tank that has broken due to it being unlevel and how long was it left on an uneven surface?

tank is a 65 gallon 36"x18"x24"tall and a 29gallon which would be the trial tank lol.

thanks for any input!!!!
kyle


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think that if you could custom design a stand with a 1" or 2" lip to hold the tank and get an acrylic tank and find a way to anchor the stand, you should be fine

We have always wanted to try living in a float home but those mooring charges are crazy


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I want a float home too! So cool. Bear In mind..the tank stand isn't swaying..the whole home is. The way I see it..it's no different if you had a wavemaker. I agree on the plexi tank. 
The plexi tanks only have a hole in the center of the lid so water won't swoosh out the sides. 
Also if you put the tank parallel to the length of the boat. Then only if the bow goes up and down it would go up and down I'd get a wider tnk than 12 inch wide. The wider the stand the 
Less likely to be tipsy.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275081,-122.835540


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

as long as the tank is on a perfect plane ( no twisting ) it won't matter if it tips left,right or on a 45 degree angle.The problem is the movement of the water splasing and the weight/inertia etc.of it MOVING .blowing the side out....eliminate that and your set to go.
I have a 75 gallon plexi tank that I plan on running fish up north with one day ...the end result will be no air cavity for water to move thus no sloshing and the fish hopefully survive better in a fully functioning heated tank.
think along the lines of them little fluval edge tanks only bigger with a sealed vented top .
use bulkheads for your filter and one for heater and 2 air pumps and a guy should be good to go.

oh and you might want to center it or get one for each side ...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i would also recommend that you use egg crate across the whole bottom and silicone it, any decor in the tank can then be attatched to the egg crate via epoxies, ties, or whatever


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Do they home really slosh that much. If so, you may have to anchor your coach down :lol:

Like other suggested, I think a well-built acrylic with top to keep the water from splashing over the edge and you are set 

Other consideration like a lip around the stand if you are at all concerned abut it sliding on the stand. Rigidity of your stand also need to be considered. I won't trust anything made from particle boards like the Stingray.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

floating homes are almost exclusively located in marinas that have a breakwater. You should get very little movement in the home itself so realistically i think your bigger concern should be can the floor or deck of the home handle the weight of a tank.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

monkE said:


> floating homes are almost exclusively located in marinas that have a breakwater. You should get very little movement in the home itself so realistically i think your bigger concern should be can the floor or deck of the home handle the weight of a tank.


Interesting thought. Wonder what happens if you put a 400g to one side of the home - lean ? :lol:


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

whelp, after reading your replies it appears as though it might be feasible with a more sealed top so its almost a solid cube of water, which in theory makes alot of sense. but im not looking to buy another $1000 worth of fish tanks seeing how i just bought my 65gallon a year ago...

the thing is, the one im looking at is at the southernmost mouth of the fraser on westham island in ladner. so very little protecttion from the elements. I thought with today being as windy as it was, was a good day to see how much it moved in the waves....and it moved quite a bit lol. granted i wasnt on it so im not sure how extreme it really was but it looked pretty intense.

and as for having all that weight, you do have to try to evenly balance all your stuff and then get people to bring in and put foam under your house to help balance it all out.

they are normal houses built to the same standards as anyother house built on land so strength shouldnt be an issue. but obviously a good question to ask the home inspector when the time comes. so thanks for the tip!


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

@joseph: yeah morage for this place is 750 permonth....and only includes sewage and water....but still a pretty badass life style...stergeon fishing off your balcony in the summer along with crabbing/salmon fishing.....ef yeah lol


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Well 750 isn't bad if you don't have another huge payment to buy the place. West ham island is cool.goodluck.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275105,-122.835556


----------

